#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  huis te huur gezocht Nador

## Els1

Hi,

Ik ben op zoek naar een woning in of vlabij Nador voor 3 weken in Februari 2014.
Het liefst inclusief gebruik van auto.

Wat ik bied:

Schoonmaken huis.
Onderhoud van de tuin.

Wat ik zoek:

Appartement of huis
Liefst inclusief gebruik auto

Het huis hoeft niet volledig gemeubileerd te zijn.


Groet,
Els

----------

